# Stinky Pete mudered by poachers!!!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, this is Pete's gal - Alisha ... bad news (snif) my boyfriend of seven and a half years was shot and killed by a group of drunk cross-bow hunters on the Mattawoman last night. His dying wish, for some strange reason, was to see my puppies. Oh, he also wanted me to write his last thread using big fonts, fake made-up words that would impress his buddies and photoshoped fake pictures.

As per his wishes, we buried him out back (not really buried, so much as dumped into the compost heap) and I sold all his fishing gear and bought the nicest pair of **** me pumps along with a boat cruz to Mexico with my tennis instructor who has helped me to reconnect with what it means to be a woman again! 








*Me and Pete! * 

I will miss his horrible singing in the shower, his awful swearing during ******* games and falling into the cold porcelain of the non-covered commode in the middle of the night. 








*Our beautiful family!*

I won't miss his drinking, womanizing, cheating, lying and long, pointless stories about fish that he never actually caught or his inappropriately loud laughing at his own STUPID jokes.

*Goodbye Mr. Snooky bear!!!* 

(sniff)


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, we going to fighting the next time I see you. I almost believed this!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Carlows said:


> Ok, we going to fighting the next time I see you. I almost believed this!


Sucker! 

LOL!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

That was sad and funny almost at the same time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I was murdered and you people think that its funny....


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't see the post of selling any gear in the market place;(
I call dibs on next murdered members gear!!!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kinda , Sorta , Maybe just a little. Just glad it was a joke.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Tracker01 kiLleD mE.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Fishing must be reeeeaallly slow. Lol. Another classic post by the Stinkmeister.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tracker01 said:


> That was sad and funny almost at the same time.


... or maybe sad and almost funny at the same time.

... or maybe almost sad and funny at the same time.

... or maybe almost sad and almost funny at the same time.



Yeah, fishing is slow now


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I was murdered and you people think that its funny....


Yes, like the plot of a dark comedy. "Murder is funny". (probably didn't help that you posted pics, which made said murder even funnier)

You know what's NOT funny? When you bite into a corn chip, and it breaks into little pieces, and stabs into the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Yes, like the plot of a dark comedy. "Murder is funny". (probably didn't help that you posted pics, which made said murder even funnier)
> 
> You know what's NOT funny? When you bite into a corn chip, and it breaks into little pieces, and stabs into the roof of your mouth.


Quit trying to steal my thunder!!! DAMN IT that makes me MAD!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Quit trying to steal my thunder!!! DAMN IT that makes me MAD!!!


Who cares what you think?!?!? YOU'RE DEAD!

And you know what else? DEAD PEOPLE SUCK!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Who cares what you think?!?!? YOU'RE DEAD!
> 
> And you know what else? DEAD PEOPLE SUCK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10891


I'd give you the finger, but ... you know ... I'm dead.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'd give you the finger, but ... you know ... I'm dead.


That's right. And don't you forget it.

Can I have your gear, then?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> That's right. And don't you forget it.
> 
> Can I have your gear, then?


No, you snakehead loving FREAK!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> No, you snakehead loving FREAK!!!


Right.

So can I have your girlfriend, then?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Right.
> 
> So can I have your girlfriend, then?


$$$$


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

"Snookie Bear", you should have killed your self before the poacher got you


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> Snookie Bear, you should have killed your self!


Not funny ... my girlfriend called me that when I was alive.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

o the emasculation


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Feeling a bit better....

Not quite "as dead" as I was.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Back in Black?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello ... I'm Pete and I'm dead; YOU TOO can look dead - IN SEVEN DAYS!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Hello ... I'm Pete and I'm dead; YOU TOO can look dead - IN SEVEN DAYS!!!
> 
> View attachment 10932


Looking good for a dead guy


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> Looking good for a dead guy


You know what?

I FEEL good!


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

You know, I thought the snakeheads & blue cats would have gotten to S.P. by now.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oy...this is going to be a loooonnnnggg winter.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

sand flea said:


> Oy...this is going to be a loooonnnnggg winter.


Typical website owner - cares more about add revenue than the brutal murder of one one of its own writer/poster/false prophets.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's your own fault. If you had given the rest of us some clue of how to monetize your death, perhaps you'd get that small measure of concern that you so covet.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> It's your own fault. If you had given the rest of us some clue of how to monetize your death, perhaps you'd get that small measure of concern that you so covet.


Mad scientist is mad.


You guys could have at least thrown me a party.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Feeling a bit better....
> 
> Not quite "as dead" as I was.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGFXGwHsD_A


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Where ya been Pete?

Only the good die young...You will live a long life.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> Where ya been Pete?
> 
> Only the good die young...You will live a long life.


In stark contrast to my bad boy image - I am actually a stickler for abiding in the law.

It's too late, though; I'm starting to become murdered again. 

The Mad Deckhand has passed, now me.

What a world ~


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I can see it now: a "This assassination sponsored by Bubba's Bait and Gun and Macrame Emporium."


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

sand flea said:


> I can see it now: a "This assassination sponsored by Bubba's Bait and Gun and Macrame Emporium."


Even in death, I'm a dysfunctional pain in the ass.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

whenican said:


> You know, I thought the snakeheads & blue cats would have gotten to S.P. by now.


Hunting snakeheads did me in. DO NOT fish with Jaymal. He's a poor shot with the cross-bow - 

It did not help that I jumped in front of the snakehead to try and save it.


----------

